# 10 star no tip, here have a fistbump



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Poor Darrell


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Darrell earns less than minimum wage. My guess is Darrell wanted something else from her daughter.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I saw this and laughed. When did we become Lyft U-Haul Moving & Storage? Does Lyft Plus pay that much more that it would be worth it?

Reminds me of a when I was relatively new and accepted (surging) Pool. I got a Pool request and accepted. Immediately the phone rang.

Me: Hello

Cheap fornicator: What kind of car do you have?

Me: Camry/Accord/Altima

C.F.: Do you have a sunroof?

Me: No. Why?

C.F.: I'm moving and have a ladder

Me: No. Sorry

Waited 2 minutes and cancepoed and collected fee.

Seriously moving and wanted to do Pool


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

New2This said:


> I saw this and laughed. When did we become Lyft U-Haul Moving & Storage? Does Lyft Plus pay that much more that it would be worth it?
> 
> Reminds me of a when I was relatively new and accepted (surging) Pool. I got a Pool request and accepted. Immediately the phone rang.
> 
> ...


Lolololol

Also gotta looooove when they walk out with an unboxed unpacked 60" TV....and that text "hey why you driving away? We back here"


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

New2This said:


> I saw this and laughed. When did we become Lyft U-Haul Moving & Storage? Does Lyft Plus pay that much more that it would be worth it?
> 
> Reminds me of a when I was relatively new and accepted (surging) Pool. I got a Pool request and accepted. Immediately the phone rang.
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

New2This said:


> I saw this and laughed. When did we become Lyft U-Haul Moving & Storage? Does Lyft Plus pay that much more that it would be worth it?
> 
> Reminds me of a when I was relatively new and accepted (surging) Pool. I got a Pool request and accepted. Immediately the phone rang.
> 
> ...


Wtf is wrong people?

I had a guy tell me, not ask TELL me he was going to put a Christmas tree on my roof. "Hang on I'm gonna throw this on your roof and tie it down "


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lolololol
> 
> Also gotta looooove when they walk out with an unboxed unpacked 60" TV....and that text "hey why you driving away? We back here"


LMAO. Avoid grocery stores and Best Buy


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> LMAO. Avoid grocery stores and Best Buy


Nah that was a specific set of trashy apartments in Costa Mesa that's ALWAYS trouble


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

All I did was drive from point A to point B, and made some small talk. Not too difficult.

I got my 10 stars.  And a tip.  @ 350% PT


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DocT said:


> All I did was drive from point A to point B, and made some small talk. Not too difficult.
> 
> I got my 10 stars.  And a tip.  @ 350% PT
> View attachment 108877


Are you cute?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Are you cute?


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I have helped people move. If they are paying the Plus rate, sure they get full use of the van. It fits a stack of 8x4' with liftgate closed. 60" TVs are not a problem. I even have a soft blanket to cover them. Meter stays running until the final handshake.

Similarly, I transported 6 surfboards for people flying to Hawaii, multiple bikes, and even two wheelchairs and their associated oxygen gear (that could probably get me a golden fistbump... took forever because of a problem getting the patient mid-trip and had 4 riders in at the same time).

If you choose to offer Plus service, moving stuff comes with the territory.

Last night someone asked if my van would be big enough for all their stuff, which was just 5 pieces of luggage. I laughed. They did not know how versatile stow'n'go seats are.

I also have a Car Cane to help the elderly get into my car.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wiseleo said:


> If you choose to offer Plus service,


No, it doesn't, you are doing yourself and every other driver a disservice.

Lyft and Uber are not moving companies, those services are much more than a taxi service. Uber/lyft is much cheaper than a taxi service.

I am pretty accommodating but I'm not a god damn mover. Movers get 50+ an hour with a 300 plus minimum.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

There is Instacart for pax groceries. There is Starving Students for pax moving. I get .90 per mile to drive pax ONLY. No groceries. No moving.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wiseleo said:


> I have helped people move. If they are paying the Plus rate, sure they get full use of the van. It fits a stack of 8x4' with liftgate closed. 60" TVs are not a problem. I even have a soft blanket to cover them. Meter stays running until the final handshake.
> 
> Similarly, I transported 6 surfboards for people flying to Hawaii, multiple bikes, and even two wheelchairs and their associated oxygen gear (that could probably get me a golden fistbump... took forever because of a problem getting the patient mid-trip and had 4 riders in at the same time).
> 
> ...


This is why you're new



Wiseleo said:


> get me a golden fistbump...


Btw, I've driven MULTUPLE faces I've seen in that "golden fistbump" thing.

Several quit
One got a DUI that Lyft missed but Uber found
ALL were sad sad individuals
AND ~50% of them were ABSOLUTE TOOLS


----------



## Uberdoggy (Nov 10, 2016)

Wiseleo said:


> I have helped people move. If they are paying the Plus rate, sure they get full use of the van. It fits a stack of 8x4' with liftgate closed. 60" TVs are not a problem. I even have a soft blanket to cover them. Meter stays running until the final handshake.
> 
> Similarly, I transported 6 surfboards for people flying to Hawaii, multiple bikes, and even two wheelchairs and their associated oxygen gear (that could probably get me a golden fistbump... took forever because of a problem getting the patient mid-trip and had 4 riders in at the same time).
> 
> ...


Are you smoking crack? Seriously?

Do you understand the rideshare concept?

Someone needs a ride. You have a car. You accept the trip. Passenger gets their seat. You drive them to their destination. Passenger pays. You rate.

Wash, rinse, repeat.

NOWHERE does it say we have to help them with transporting anything. You do yourself and other drivers a disservice by doing anything beyond what I described.

I have a permanent disability placard and drive a Prius. I received a complaint from a passenger who was upset that I didn't help them put their luggage in the car and "refused to pop the trunk". Well, first of all, a prius DOESN'T HAVE A TRUNK LATCH IN THE CAR. Second- I HAVE A DISABILITY. If your lazy ass needs a disabled person to lift your damn luggage, you better not pack a bag. Once I responded to Uber (using colorful language), they backed down. I wondered where passengers get their misguided assumptions. I now know it came from tool drivers willing to do anything to get that golden shower..... Oops, I mean golden fistbump.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Wtf is wrong people?
> 
> I had a guy tell me, not ask TELL me he was going to put a Christmas tree on my roof. "Hang on I'm gonna throw this on your roof and tie it down "


Did you sing christmas carols with them on the way? Did they wish you good tidings of cheer?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I stopped doing fistbumps after my first week of Lyfting. I raised my fist to a newbie Lyft pax and he cowered in the seat, saying that he thought I was going to hit him. Bad idea, Lyft.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

K-pax said:


> Did you sing christmas carols with them on the way? Did they wish you good tidings of cheer?


No...

But he heard me exclaim, as I drove out of sight‍...

Happy Cancel fee to me, and to all a good night.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Darrell is an idiot. Being nice to people is one thing. Being nice so some corporation can profit is foolishness. Bet he wouldn't be getting a golden fistbump if he cancelled the Lyft charges and did it for free.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

He should charge them for using his likeness for advertising

Although, really, with that mug, what WERE they thinking?????


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

New2This said:


> I saw this and laughed. When did we become Lyft U-Haul Moving & Storage? Does Lyft Plus pay that much more that it would be worth it?
> 
> Reminds me of a when I was relatively new and accepted (surging) Pool. I got a Pool request and accepted. Immediately the phone rang.
> 
> ...


Wow, this one takes the cake.....cheap azz pax with balls of steel, the nerve!!!


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> LMAO. Avoid grocery stores and Best Buy


Yes true. Grocery store riders make me wait in the fire zone, take forever to load ( some even expect me to load up!) And the trip is only a mile or two. Why bother? Never a tip, probably because I won't load, unload, and minimum fare.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> Yes true. Grocery store riders make me wait in the fire zone, take forever to load ( some even expect me to load up!) And the trip is only a mile or two. Why bother? Never a tip, probably because I won't load, unload, and minimum fare.


Yeah ive even collected a buncha 1* from grocery stores (lyft pdb & DFs) for telling them "just use the floor, faster that way" (i got more floor space in my truck than 3 sedans worth of trunk space)


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Pyou negative nacncy'S ARE MISSING ONE IMPORTANT DETAIL. You all run your business as you see fit and so do the rest of us. Chill with the, oh he's an idiot BS..etc. if he or others want to accept and do "moving" runs so be it. You all just do what you do. It's absolutely no skin off your back.


----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

RealCheetahz said:


> Pyou negative nacncy'S ARE MISSING ONE IMPORTANT DETAIL. You all run your business as you see fit and so do the rest of us. Chill with the, oh he's an idiot BS..etc. if he or others want to accept and do "moving" runs so be it. You all just do what you do. It's absolutely no skin off your back.


And you'll keep thinking that way until a few 3 and 4 stars to lower your rating from people you gave perfectly good rides to who have received "moving service" in the past.
Think about it, these are dirt-cheap rides. Leave the moving, ladders-through-the-sunroof, etc. for people who get paid for it.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

To each his own, but just remember the EXPECTATION it puts on the next driver. I offer ALL services but it comes with a PRICE (either monetary or just APPRECIATION), of which if i do go above and beyond, i get neither (80% of the time). I love people helping people out, being resourceful and kind, but it does nothing in this business, except RAISE expectations while rates DECLINE. There are few exceptions, just a few. Keep it VANILLA and life is much less stressful. Nothing against wiseleo. imo

I am not a All-in-One SWISS army pocket knife, although I love Macgyver. 
Time is money, just not when it comes to UBER time. 
Games are fun, but remember you PAY to PLAY.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> No, it doesn't, you are doing yourself and every other driver a disservice.
> 
> Lyft and Uber are not moving companies, those services are much more than a taxi service. Uber/lyft is much cheaper than a taxi service.
> 
> I am pretty accommodating but I'm not a god damn mover. Movers get 50+ an hour with a 300 plus minimum.


Adding they're not medivans, paramedic transport or elderly/disabled transport either.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> To each his own, but just remember the EXPECTATION it puts on the next driver. I offer ALL services but it comes with a PRICE (either monetary or just APPRECIATION), of which if i do go above and beyond, i get neither (80% of the time). I love people helping people out, being resourceful and kind, but it does nothing in this business, except RAISE expectations while rates DECLINE. There are few exceptions, just a few. Keep it VANILLA and life is much less stressful. Nothing against wiseleo. imo
> 
> I am not a All-in-One SWISS army pocket knife, although I love Macgyver.
> Time is money, just not when it comes to UBER time.
> Games are fun, but remember you PAY to PLAY.


The next driver can make his own decision if he wants to to accept that Kroger or Walmart run. I did in the past but learned my lesson. No more of them! I picked up a lady at Walmart, she was very nice, and we had a conversation about her grand daughter. Great ride. The next day I check my Lyft ratings and it dropped, a lot, and I knew it was her. No more Walmart or Grocery runs, they have never turned out good for me. $3 run, and get screwed with a bad rating for no reason, other than these people think I should lug their bags to the door, and then, no tip either? Haha, To hell with them .


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Darrell was on the hunt to give her daughter a tip I believe .

This reminds me of last night driving home in Premium Rides only mode I got two separate Plus Request and an XL request at two different WalMart Supercenters ... Heck no to pick ups at walmart


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Tell your pax each dollar over five stars shows up as an extra star. $5 lets pax buy you a 10* trip rating and they show up on your leaderboard as a 10* tipper!


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Thing is if things went wrong sideways for Darrell, say he hurt his back moving to storage, Lyft wouldn't have done a thing, probably some verbiage about it being outside the duties of ridesharing. Oh and deactivation while they investigate.


----------

